# Video showing 2011 brute force



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/kawasakitv#p/u/6/l2c9i2hD3jQ

definitively shows there are NO CHANGES.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I saw something about "snorkel air intake" I wonder if they are just puttin the little tube on them like the 650 SRA now.... Or if this is something new.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Hey they said DFI...did they just mean Dual Fuel Injection? I've always just heard it as EFI.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Yeah is saw that snorkle bit too...wonder what they are calling a "snorkle?"


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

the stickers look better LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

rrsi_duke said:


> the stickers look better LOL


 Even though they will get blasted off with a pressure wand LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mud magnet said:


> Hey they said DFI...did they just mean Dual Fuel Injection? I've always just heard it as EFI.


I think it's Direct Fuel Injection.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I think it's Direct Fuel Injection.


 That or Digital Fuel Injection ...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i really like the color of that bike.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I think it's Direct Fuel Injection.


Meaning that it injects directly into the cylinder instead of the carb?? I thought the '08's on up did that anyway?? :thinking: I think they're just trying to make it sound fancy.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I bet the only real change is the price tag


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

If they finally come out with a new bike in 2012 I will buy one!


----------



## Bake (May 25, 2010)

I thought they were coming out with a 900 . true or not? :zx11pissed:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Bake said:


> I thought they were coming out with a 900 . true or not? :zx11pissed:


Now that would be Awesome! :rockn: Anyone got a bored out brute? How big can you go??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bake said:


> I thought they were coming out with a 900 . true or not? :zx11pissed:


Obivously not for next year.


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Waterproof storage my ***.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

people dfi means Direct Fuel Injected my brothers a mechanic and he said that is what it stands for


----------



## helmjama (Jan 7, 2009)

well if its direct fuel injection thats diffrent than the 08-10 isnt it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at the specs for an 08. It says dfi. Dfi is digital fuel injection. Thats the type system.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

WTF!!! NO TEAM GREEN??? Thats just insane there is no team green on the 2011s. Only color kawi i'd own


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

everything looks the exact same. i thing the graphics look better though haha


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

not impressed at all! i dont like them color racls on there either! i like the 2010s better


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> WTF!!! NO TEAM GREEN??? Thats just insane there is no team green on the 2011s. Only color kawi i'd own


There was no TEAM GREEN for 2010 either.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> WTF!!! NO TEAM GREEN??? Thats just insane there is no team green on the 2011s. Only color kawi i'd own


I agree.:rockn:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Coolwizard said:


> There was no TEAM GREEN for 2010 either.


That's why I walked out of the dealership, and started looking for a 2009.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I gave them a piece of my mind, lol!


----------

